# Video cue application for theatre (windows)



## bindinn (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello,

I've been working on theatre productions for several years but have tended to adapt programs to meet my needs, rather than using specifically designed applications. However, I'm about to start work on a production that is particularly video heavy and need to track down a program that I can use to cue and trigger several video clips. The clips have all been edited and all I need from the program is the ability to trigger clips and insert a blank/black screen in between. 

However, there are some complications. I am also cuing audio and my preferred program is Ableton Live. I don't necessarily have the time to learn a new program before the rehearsals begin and ideally I would like to be able to run Ableton and the video cue program simultaneously, cueing the video using key commands or a USB trigger and sending a clean video output whilst having Ableton on my monitor - is this possible? My computer should be able to handle the workload reasonably comfortably and so my question is just whether anyone has found themselves in a similar situation and how it has been resolved.

Alternatively, I could move the video on to another computer, but I am working on windows the only other computer I have available is a Mac, which means that the video cue program would need to work across both platforms, and I would need to be able to transfer the whole project from one compute to another.

Thank you for your patience in reading this far and for any suggestions you might be able to offer. Please ask if you need anything clarified, or need any more information.

Best,

Ben.


----------



## Tex (Jun 29, 2013)

I've used Multiplay for a combination of audio and video. Worked well for my purposes and it's free.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Joshualangman (Jun 29, 2013)

You say you have a Mac available, right?

QLab is a widely-used and very easy program for cuing both audio and video on a Mac. See figure53.com

It will do everything you need, including running sound and video clips on cue and displaying black between videos

There's a free version that might do everything you need. You can play stereo audio and display videos on one screen only with the free version.


----------



## dbaxter (Jun 30, 2013)

Similar to QLab, but for Windows, is Cue Player. I do have to add the disclaimer that it is my software.


----------



## scapino (Jun 30, 2013)

Try "Show Cue System".

Its inexpensive and it does Sound and Video Cues (and outputs a black screen when no video is present)
It will also output still images as Video as well.

Kurt Herman


----------



## bindinn (Jul 1, 2013)

Joshualangman said:


> You say you have a Mac available, right?



Thank you for your reply. I do have a Mac available, but I will only have access to it on the day of the first rehearsal. What I was hoping for was a program that I could use to arrange all of the video cues on a PC and then transfer the project file to a Mac when it became available. Or, as I mentioned, a windows based video cue program that would run in the background and respond to key commands or a USB controller.


----------



## vman (Sep 16, 2013)

bindinn said:


> Thank you for your reply. I do have a Mac available, but I will only have access to it on the day of the first rehearsal. What I was hoping for was a program that I could use to arrange all of the video cues on a PC and then transfer the project file to a Mac when it became available. Or, as I mentioned, a windows based video cue program that would run in the background and respond to key commands or a USB controller.



In my opinion V-Control is exactly what you need. It's free (open source) and available for Windows, Mac and Linux.
http://v-control.com/projects/v-control


----------



## davidMultiplay (May 4, 2017)

Tex said:


> I've used Multiplay for a combination of audio and video. Worked well for my purposes and it's free.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Hello Tex,
can you tell me how you launch videos in multiplay?
(format, size, codec)´s video?

Thanks


----------

